
Adding machine ids to telemetry #3494 (2016) (.NET Core) - yuhong
https://github.com/dotnet/cli/pull/3494
======
yuhong
I should also mention
[https://twitter.com/NerdPyle/status/863456558172168192](https://twitter.com/NerdPyle/status/863456558172168192)

